
OzLockCon 2017 Call for Papers and Workshops - OzLockCon
https://ozlockcon.com/cfpw
======
OzLockCon
OzLockCon is Australia's first physical security and locksport conference.
We're looking for awesome submissions on any topic relating to physical
security (digital access control, analog locks etc). Any questions? Feel free
to drop us a line on twitter

